# Zewb by MILC



## Viper_SA (5/6/18)

Is it just me, or my build, but I get almost only the icing/frosting taste and not a lot of cookie?
I've also made a similar recipe, available here
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2047867/ZEWB (ZOOB) leaked original recipe
Thinking of mixing up another batch and dropping the TPA fruit circles to dilute and test again.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/6/18)

Just be careful of the 600k lawyers


----------



## Viper_SA (5/6/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Just be careful of the 600k lawyers



Sorry mate, I don't catch your meaning. The recipe is posted online, and I think the recipe is pretty close to the original. Not 100%, but pretty close. I was just asking if anyone else thought that the cookie part is very subdued by the glazi g portion of the original juice, or if it was just me or my build. No disrespect meant to the original


----------



## bjorncoetsee (6/6/18)

Haha just a joke. There was another post about a zewb clone and the creator threatened with laywers

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (6/6/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Haha just a joke. There was another post about a zewb clone and the creator threatened with laywers


Lol I remember that.
(image below not aimed at you, but at the guys threatening lawsuits)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Llew (6/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Is it just me, or my build, but I get almost only the icing/frosting taste and not a lot of cookie?
> I've also made a similar recipe, available here
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2047867/ZEWB (ZOOB) leaked original recipe
> Thinking of mixing up another batch and dropping the TPA fruit circles to dilute and test again.




3% fruit circles doesn't sound right, maybe more like 1%. Also the biscuit in the original seemed like a graham cracker (tennis biscuits) to me. But hey, never gonna know until I mix it. How long did you let your mix steep?


----------



## Viper_SA (6/6/18)

Llew said:


> 3% fruit circles doesn't sound right, maybe more like 1%. Also the biscuit in the original seemed like a graham cracker (tennis biscuits) to me. But hey, never gonna know until I mix it. How long did you let your mix steep?



Still steeping, but tested it as shake 'n vape and its not bad at all. Still have 80ml of original to go through


----------



## Llew (6/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Still steeping, but tested it as shake 'n vape and its not bad at all. Still have 80ml of original to go through



Let us know after the steep


----------

